# Beginner



## KittyK (Feb 24, 2020)

Hello!! I’m looking for any helpful advice on raising Silkie baby chicks. This will be my first time raising this breed? Thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL See my avatar? I think I'm the only one that has been seriously into raising them. 

I actually think they might be easier than many of the breeds out there. They are more laid back, less apt to get themselves into trouble.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Robin is definitely your girl for silkie advice! You came to the right place.


----------

